# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  اینترنت شبانه

## hadiaj168

سلام

برنامه  اتصال به اینترنت به صورت خودکار در ساعت مشخص (دلفی).
ویژگی ها و تنظیمات:

 1-تنظیم زمان اتصال.
 2-تنظیم زمان قطع ارتباط .
 3-خاموش شدن سیستم پس از قطع اتباط .
 4-اجرای نرم افزار مدیریت دانلود .
 5-خاموش شدن سیستم پس از سه بار خطا در برقراری ارتباط .
 6-قرارگرفتن در startup .

 چون از کامپوننت هایی استفاده کردم که به صورت پیش فرض روی دلفی نصب نیست و ممکنه دوستانی فقط به فایل اجرایی این برنامه احتیاج داشته باشن اون رو هم به صورت جداگانه آپ کردم.

امید وارم مفید واقع بشه...

کامپوننت ها :

 CoolTrayIcon

 Magras
 
 AdpInstanceControl

----------------------------------------------------
88/10/29

یک سری از اشکالات رفع شد و نام گذاری اشیا و متغیرها هم بهتر ، یک قابلیت جدید هم به نرم افزار اضافه شد.

 7- برقراری مجدد اتصال در صورتی که میانگین سرعت دانلود در طول یک دقیقه از مقدار مورد نظر کمتر بود.

اگه با دانلودمنیجرها زیاد کار کرده باشید حتما تا حالا براتون پیش اومده که دانلود منیجیر محترم در بین راه از ادامه دانلود منصرف شده و یا مثلا اینترنت قطع شده و دانلود منیجر از همون سه شب تا هشت صبح همچنان در حال انتظار برای برقراری اتصاله(زهی خیال باطل :بامزه: ).
توجه کنید که گزینه 7 به تعداد خطاها (گزینه 5) تکرار میشه و اگه اجرای نرم افزار مدیریت دانلود (گزینه 4) تیک خورده باشه دانلودمنیجر دوباره اجرا میشه.

دوستان اگه ایده دیگه ای هم دارن دریغ نکنن :لبخند: 

----------------------------------------------------
88/11/06
یک سری اشکالات تابلو بر طرف شد.
جالبه حدود 20 نفر این برنامه رو دانلود کردن آخه یکی نیومد یه بدو بیراهی بگه که آخه این چیه نوشتی این همه اشکال داره :متعجب: . 

----------------------------------------------------
88/11/26
ظاهر برنامه زیباتر و جمع و جورتر شد.

----------


## nice boy

بسیار جالب بود  :لبخند: 
اگه میشه اسم کامپوننت هایی رو که توی برنامه استفاده کردی بگو تا بقیه هم بتونن روی سورس کار کنن. (البته اگه از جایی قابل دانلود هستن بهتره مسیرشون رو هم بذاری)

----------


## hnosen

کسی نیست به سوالم جواب بده؟؟
میخوام از این برنامه کدی که کانکشن رو قطع میکنه در بیارم. ولی برنامه همش ارور میده و اجرا نمیشه

----------


## hnosen

کسی نیست به سوالم جواب بده؟؟
میخوام از این برنامه کدی که کانکشن رو قطع میکنه در بیارم. ولی برنامه همش ارور میده و اجرا نمیشه

----------

